# Got There In The End



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

With the price of "real" (mecanical) Navitimers way out of range, don't think you can get a tired one, of any style for less than 1K.

The wife bought me a quartz 2300 Navitimer off another forum's sales site for my Birthday back in September. As it happened it was DOA so it went back to the seller with the wife very disapointed, having kept the whole deal a secret for a good few weeks, so it was complete surprise to me on the day.

Doing a few random searches on E-bay the other week and I found another  quite by luck and managed to win it 

So I'm now the proud owner of a Navitimer that would have been worn by an Iraqi pilot originaly. In some ways it's an ill wind, as this one comes with the original bracelet, similar over all condition with, may be a slightly more wear to the bezel but at a far more realistic price 

It turns out the seller is a relative new comer to the forum, Norfolkngood. So he get a recomendation, should he start using the sales forum.

As for the watch, lovinging it's busy dial, as usuall h34r: and the fact it has had a good bit of wear so I can enjoy it on a daily basis with out worring about scratching it unlike my minters 

The fact it is less common than a traditional Navitimer and is a real military watch, makes up for it being not the "real deal" as some would see :bb: this quartz Breitling.




























Mike


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Great catch ...Always liked the 2300 Navitimers and now getting hard to find, And as you say the Military

Connection does make it a bit special...For me anyway!

As for Quartz Breitlings not being the real deal...Rubbish!

This is quartz and i dont think its not the real deal!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I love the wabi on that watch as you say you can enjoy wearing it without fear of adding a ding here and there great catch


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Zephod said:


> I love the wabi on that watch as you say you can enjoy wearing it without fear of adding a ding here and there great catch


Zephod sums it up perfectly - Health to wear :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great catch, Ive always thought these are very cool....

Got a caseback photo?

Any Mil markings?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Got a caseback photo?
> 
> Any Mil markings?


Marking wise, it's the same as this different type of back.

Pinched off the web but a bit clearer than my back.










Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mike that's a great addition that I would love to have in my collection, it's also a lovley piece of history especially with the mil connection :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice addition mate.

Glad to see that you got a real Navitimer though rather then settling for a similar style one


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

jbw said:


> As for Quartz Breitlings not being the real deal...Rubbish!


Congratulations - a very interesting find.

As for the quartz thing, I agree with jbw


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice Mike better than than pvd one you were looking at :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Mike! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice one....

I like Breitling quartz..

Quite fond of this one.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

well mike you did it proud with the pictures and also i am so glad you are happy with the watch ,and any breitling is the real deal  enjoy regards norfolk


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Nice one....
> 
> I like Breitling quartz..
> 
> Quite fond of this one.


Now I had a Pluton and as nice as it was it left me cold and was sold on in a week of arriving :huh:

I'm not knocking my watch for being quartz I'm more than happy with it, just I thought some might not see it in the same way, as say a classic 806 Navitimer.

Quartz is fine in my collection if it's interesting like this or a X33 or some of the more recent military watches like CWC or Marathon. No I'm a happy bunny it's been on my wrist since the middle of last week :lol:

Thanks for the positive comments

Mike


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats Mike

I have just bought a NOS case set for the fully LCD version of this watch as an impulse buy off a mate! No bloody idea where I am going to get the sodding movement!

Well done, very cool ex military watch

Cheer Tom


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw a quartz Navitimer on ebay yesterday, I'd never seen one before but as it's a Breitling, I like it. Glad you're pleased with it, lovely looking watch.


----------

